# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το 2012 έφυγε....και μπήκε ο νέος χρόνος.

Θα αρχίσει σιγά σιγά η "προετοιμασία" για την αναπαραγωγική περίοδος στα πουλάκια μας.

Ολοι πάνω κάτω εχουμε καταλήξει για τα πουλάκια που θα βάλουμε για ζευγάρωμα.

Προτείνω λοιπόν να αναφερουμε όλοι όσοι θα προχωρήσουμε στην αναπαραγωγή να αναφέρουμε....τι ζευγάρια θα βάλουμε για κοκό...απο την άνοιξη....ή όσοι έχουν εσωτερικες εκτρωφές και νωρίτερα.

Και όχι μόνο για καναρίνια ....αλλά για όλα τα πουλάκια.

Νομίζω ότι είναι "ενδιαφέρον" θεματάκι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και ξεκινάω απο μενα.

Είμαι έτοιμος με ....8 ζευγαρια Timbrado

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα!!!!! Καλη χρονια Βασιληηηηη!!!!!!!!!! Πολυ ενδιαφέρον θεμα άνοιξες γιατι εκτος της <απλης αναφορας> στον αριθμο των ζευγαριών(ου) θα μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε και την πορεία της διαδικασίας και να ληθουν αρκετά <σκοτεινα> σημεία!!!!!!! Εγώ, πρωτάρης στην αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία...εχω βάλει (με χώρισμα) ενα ζεύγος καναρινια κοινά!!!!!! Εχω και στο νου παντα και την καρδερινουλα της υπογραφής μου!!!! Προς το παρών,,.....αυτο!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα σας! Κι εγω επισης ειμαι αρχαριος με τις αναπαραγωγες πτηνων! Φετος θα επιχειρησω την πρωτη αναπαραγωγη παπαγαλων! Ενος ζευγαριου (εαν αποδειχτουν αντιθετου φυλλου) lovebirds και ενος ζευγαριου ringneck!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φέτος θα είναι η δεύτερη αναπαραγωγική χρονιά για την εκτροφή μου !! Σίγουρα θα μπουν 4 ζευγάρια καναρίνια & 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες για πρώτη φορά !!!! Αν καταφέρω και βρω ωστόσο και δεύτερη θηλυκιά καρδερίνα εκτροφής τα ζευγάρια Καρδερίνες θα γίνουν 2 !!! 

Αύριο ξημερώματα φεύγω για ελιές (μάζεμα-κλάδεμα) κάμποσες μέρες !! Μόλις επιστρέψω το πρώτο ζευγάρι Καρδερίνες ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά !!! *

----------


## xarhs

εγω θα βαλω 5 ζευγαρια καναρινια μονο φετος........ με επιασε και εμενα η κριση.......!!! χαχαχ!!

----------


## jk21

4 ή 5 ζευγαρια ΤΙΜΠΡΑΝΤΟ ( ή καλυτερα πουλια που νομιζω οτι ειναι τιμπραντο )

1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες εκτροφης ,οχι δικιας μου παλιοτερης επιτυχους αναπαραγωγης ,αλλα δωρα του Μιχαλη (aeras ) και του Δημητρη (mitsman ) 

οι καρδερινες ειναι προς το παρον μαζι και μαλλον ετσι θα μεινουν μεχρι να νοιωσουν ετοιμες

τα καναρινια θα ενωθουν αρχες μαρτιου

----------


## dogoulisd

9 ζευγάρια κόκκινα και 1 ζευγάρι τιμπραντο που ήρθε φέτος στην παρέα και τα έχω λατρεψει.

----------


## ninos

2 ζευγαρακια θα βαλω κ εγω. Θα τα βαλω την ανοιξη, οποτε προς το παρων ακομα τα εχω στην συντηρηση. Για εμενα,στον αρσενικο η προετοιμασια θα αρχισει με αργους ρυθμους  3 μηνες πριν την ενωση τους. Διαστημα απαραιτητο κατ εμενα, ωστε να προλαβει να βελτιωθει η  γονιμοτητα του αρσενικου. Για το θυλικο θα ξεκινησω λιγο αργοτερα

----------


## Harisagr

Κι εγω πρωταρης φετος. Θα βαλω σιγουρα 1 ζευαγαρι κοινα και ισως ενα δευτερο αν γινει καλο το δευτερο αρσενικο και βρω συντομα και δευτερο θυληκο.

----------


## geocupra

καλησπερα κ απο μενα!!

εγω θα βαλω 5 ζευγάρια ζεμπράκια,3 ζευγάρια καναρίνια,2 ζευγάρια budgie και ενα ζευγάρι κοκατιλ....
εκτός απο τα ζεμπράκια που ειναι σε μεγάλη κλούβα εξω,τα υπόλοιπα εκτρεφονται εσωτερικά....πότε λέτε να τα ζευγάρωσω??

----------


## geog87

φετος παιδια με μεγαλη μου χαρα θα κανω και εγω την πρωτη προσπαθεια...να ναι καλα ο αγιος Βασιλης με τα δωρα...δεν θα πω ακομα τι θα βαλω αλλα σε μερικες μερες θα γινουν οι μεγαλες ανακοινωσεις......

----------


## Gardelius

> φετος παιδια με μεγαλη μου χαρα θα κανω και εγω την πρωτη προσπαθεια...να ναι καλα ο αγιος Βασιλης με τα δωρα...δεν θα πω ακομα τι θα βαλω αλλα σε μερικες μερες θα γινουν οι μεγαλες ανακοινωσεις......


Οτι και να ειναι.....με ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ρουμπσεν!!!!!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## geog87

> Οτι και να ειναι.....με ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ρουμπσεν!!!!!!


μη λες τα μυστικα μας.....

----------


## geam

καλημέρα κι απο μένα!

για το 2013 σκεφτομαι να βαλω 3 ζευγαρια καρδερίνες και απο καναρίνια θα βαλω 4 ζευγάρια timbradο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> καλημέρα κι απο μένα!
> 
> για το 2013 σκεφτομαι να βαλω 3 ζευγαρια καρδερίνες και απο καναρίνια θα βαλω 4 ζευγάρια timbradο


offtopic...πολύ μεγάλη παραγωγή θα έχεις....!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  :  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

εγω για πρωτη φορα στο συγκεκριμενο ειδος(παραδεισια-ζεμπρακια)ηδη τα ξεκινησα διατροφ.προετοιμασια....και θα βαλω 2 ζευγαρια!!

----------


## sophiesch

Εμένα είναι τα ζεμπράκια μου τα αρσενικά είναι μόνο 4 μηνών αλλά μια θηλυκιά που έχω είναι χρονιάρικη. Να βάλω φωλιά τώρα ή να περιμένω;

----------


## panos70

Καθε χρονο βαζω 2-3-4 ζευγαρια, φετος θα βαλω 3 ζευγαρια τιμπραντο και ευελπιστω να να βγουν 20-25 μικρα, ειδη εχω παρει και δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου για να ξερω ποια μικρα ειναι απο ποια ζευγαρια και να μην τα μπερδευω.Η προετοιμασια ξεκινησε σιγα σιγα και θα την εντεινω   τελος του μηνος,αρχες Φευρουαριου θα τοποθετηθουν τα ζευγαρια στις ζευγαρωστρες και θα δω στο τελος τα αποτελεσματα,ΒΑΣΙΛΗ με 8 ζευγαρια ποσα μικρα εχεις σκοπο να βγαλεις  80  ;    ::

----------


## kostasloutraki

καλησπερα και απο εμενα... θα βαλω φετος σαν νεος στο φορουμ και εμπειρικα.. 2 ζευγαρακια π εχω ( το 1 ζευγαρακι πρπει να ειναι κοινα..) και το αλλο δεν ξερω ακομα.. οταν αναγνωρισει το πισι μ το κινητο μ θα δειτε τα πουλακια μ...

(ετοιμαστειτε... γτ θα σας ενοχλω συνεχεια.....)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> *Φέτος θα είναι η δεύτερη αναπαραγωγική χρονιά για την εκτροφή μου !! Σίγουρα θα μπουν 4 ζευγάρια καναρίνια & 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες για πρώτη φορά !!!! Αν καταφέρω και βρω ωστόσο και δεύτερη θηλυκιά καρδερίνα εκτροφής τα ζευγάρια Καρδερίνες θα γίνουν 2 !!! 
> *


Αλεξανδρε, σκοπευεις να επιχειρησεις και φετος την αναπαραγωγη των red rumped σου?

----------


## nikos l

καλησπερα παιδια εγω αν τα πραγματα πανε καλα θα βαλω 12 ζευγαρια χρωματος τα φωνης που ειχα τα εχω χασει αλλα θα δουμε ισως παρω και απο αυτα αλλα 2 ζευγαρια

----------


## panos70

Νικο αν εχεις χρωματος να μην παρεις φωνης ,η αν παρεις να τα εχεις σε τελειως διαφορετικο χωρο,γιατι τα χρωματος θα χαλασουν τα φωνης και θα ακουγονται  σαν απλα καναρινια

----------


## johnrider

2 ζευγάρια timbrado και μου περισσεύει μια θηλύκια μάλλον θα την παντρέψω με έναν από τους αρσενικούς εάν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος  με την ίδια ράτσα να την δανείσω..

----------


## aris1972

2 ζευγαρια timbrado τα εχω βαλει εχω 2 πουλακια.λογο που εχω 2 αρσενικα και 5 θυληκα θα βαλω αργοτερα και τις αλλες 3 αλλα ειναι πυρομενες και δεν εχω αρσενικα.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους με πολλα πολλα και γερα πουλια

δημητρα=> 7 ζευγαρια μπατζι----1 ζευγαρι κακαρικια----1 ζευγαρι ωδικα----1 ζευγαρι κοκατιλ τουλαχιστον

δημητρης=> 4 ζευγαρια gloster---2 ζευγαρια λευκο κυριαρχο-κιτρινο----2 ζευγαρια κοινα

----------


## teo24

Αν δεν κανω καμια κινηση να παρω τα Lizard θα βαλω 2 ζευγαρια φετος,εκτος κι αν τα παρω οποτε θα βαλω 3 ζευγαρια.

----------


## fysaei

καλησπέρα παιδιά..λέω κι εγώ να βάλω το ζευγαράκι πού`χω, βλέπω ότι υπάρχει έρωτας μεγάλος και θά`ταν κακό να στερήσω αυτή την εμπειρία από εκείνα κι εμένα..
απλά να προσθέσω ότι πράγματι, όταν έχεις ζευγάρι τα πράγματα για τα πουλιά είναι πολύ πιό ενδιαφέροντα, θά`λεγα δεν βαριούνται στιγμή..

----------


## ketik

4 ζευγαρια κοινα καναρινια και προσπαθεια για καρδερινοκαναρα!!

----------


## serafeim

εγω σκεφτομαι για φετος να βαλω 7 ζευγαρια μπατζι εχω 6 περσινα μικρα και λεω να τα ζευγαροσω φετος ειναι χρονιαρικα ακριβως και λεω να τους παρω ζευγαρια φετος...
και λεω το ζευγαρακι μου κοκατιλ... αν βρω θυληκα καναρινια μπορει να βαλω διοτι εχω 3 αρσενικα..

----------


## Deimitori

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εγώ θα βάλω το πρώτο μου ζευγαράκι από κοινά Ελληνικά καναρίνια που απέκτησα εχθές.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη εισαι ο καλυτερος ,ουτε να ψαχνεις φωνης να εχουν το ιδιο ρεπερτοροιο και ρατσα, ουτε χρωματος να φοβασε μην χαλασει η γραμμη χρωματος και γινουν ποιο εντονα  η χαλασει η μασκα π.χ.

----------


## mitsman

2 ζευγαρια ρατσα εσπανιολ
1 ζευγαρι τιμπραντο
1 ζευγάρι μωζαικ κοκκινα
1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες 
1 ζευγαρι φλωρια
2-3 ζευγαρια κοκατιλ


ΑΝ πανε ολα καλα!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Και σε εικονες!!!!!




τα τιμπραντο μου:




τα μωζαικ μου:









τα ρατσακια μου:













οι καρδερινες μου και τα φλωρια μου απο πανω προς τα κάτω:




και τα κοκατιλ:




κοκατιλ ισως ζευγαρωσουμε 1- 2 ζευγαρια ακομη... θα δουμε.... και εχουμε και ενα τιμπραντακι σε αναμονη!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

5 ζευγάρια Μέιτζορ και Μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες (θέλω να πιστε'υω πώς θα τα έχω και τα 5 υγιή στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο)
1 ζευγάρι ρέντ σίσκιν (ίσως με άλλη μια θηλυκιά, 2 σε 1 δηλαδή)
1 ζευγάρι Γιορκσάιρ
1 ζευγάρι κόκκινα μωσαικά
7 καναρες θηλυκές που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ώς παραμάνες αλλά και για κανένα καρδερινοκάναρο στο τέλος.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και ειδικότερα σε εκείνους που αναπαράγουν Ιθαγεν'η πουλιά.

----------


## joncr

Καλησπερα. 
Εγω φετος (και για πρωτη μου φορα)  εχω βαλει τα εξης ζευγαρια;

3 ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα
2 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ
1 ζευγαρι Λιζαρντ
1 ζευγαρι κοκκινα μοσαικ
1 ζευγαρι κοινα
1 ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο
1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες
1 ζευγαρι Φλωρους

Εχω και ενα ζευγαρι Χοντρομυτες , αλλα δεν θα τα βαλω να αναπαραχτουν για ευνοητους λογους...

----------


## Silentpanther

καλησπέρα παιδία και απο μένα .
Αν όλα πάνε καλά και θέλει ο θεός :

10 ζευγάρια κοινά
4 ζευγάρια μοζαικ
1 ζευγάρι γκλόστερ ( αυτό δεν είναι ακόμα σίγουρο )

 :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## fysaei

ρε παιδιά..με το συμπάθειο, έχετε κανένα αγρόκτημα και βάζετε τόσα ζευγαράκια; :Party0011:

----------


## plakos

Εγω σαν πρωταρης θα βαλω ενα ζευγαρι κοινα καναρινια ελληνικα τα οποια τα πηρα απο φιλο. Προς το παρον ειναι χωριστα κ δεν βλεπουν το ενα το αλλο. Κατα τα τελη Φεβρουαριου θα παρω το πλαστικο κ αργοτερα στα μεσα Μαρτιου θα παρω κ το σιδερο κ ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## fadom1

Φέτος είναι η 10η χρονιά που θα μπω σε διαδικασία οργανωμένης αναπαραγωγής των καναρινιών μου.Όπως κάθε χρόνο την τελευταία 6ετία, θα βάλω 2 ζευγαράκια κοινών καναρινιών.. Ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερη η χρονιά φέτος από πέρσι, όπου είχα συνολικά μόλις 12 μικρά με τα 9 από αυτά να ξεπερνάνε τους πρώτους 6 μήες της ζωής τους..

Η διαφορά με τα τελευταία χρόνια θα είναι πως, ενώ μέχρι τώρα έβαζα το ένα ζευγάρι πιο νωρίς και σε εσωτερικό χώρο και  το άλλο μπαλκονάτο, για να βλέπω τις διαφορές που υπάρχουν στα αποτελέσματα των δύο τρόπων αναπαραγωγής, φέτος θα τ ακάνω όλα μπαλκονάτα λίγο αργότερα. Είναι πιο εύκολο, αλλά προκείπτουν πιο εύκολα μικροπροβλήματα σε σχέση με την εσωτερική αναπαραγωγή (κυρίως λόγο καιρού εναλλαγών θερμοκρασίας και τέτοια).. Για να δούμε.

----------


## Peri27

Εγώ μαζί με το φίλο μου φέτος όπως και πέρυσι  θα βάλουμε 1 ζευγάρι καναρινάκια,τα οποία είναι σε ζευγαρώστρα με διαχωριστικό ,που θα το βγάλουμε αρχές Μάρτη (που είναι στο δικό του σπίτι)...και για πρώτη φορά θα βάλουμε και 1 ζευγάρι παπαγαλάκια (που τα έχω εγώ στο δικό μου σπίτι)  :Happy:  Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε κατ ευχήν για όλους μας!!  :Happy:

----------


## joncr

Εγω λογο νεον αφηξεων , αλλαξα λιγο το προγραμμα και εχουμε για φετος:

4 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ
3 ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα
1 ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο
1 ζευγαρι Λιζαρντ
1 ζευγαρι μοσαικ κοκκινα
1 ζευγαρι κοινα καναρινια
1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους

----------


## faldainos

Καλημερα κ απο μενα .Αν κ πρωταρης λεω να μπω κατευθειαν στα βαθια κ να δοκιμασω την τυχη μου με ενα ζευγαρι lovebirds κ ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες.Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν ολα τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ κ μπορεις να μαθεις αρκετα κ να δοκιμασεις....

----------


## jenia21

Εγώ είχα σκοπό να βάλω για φέτος 2 ζευγάρια σγουρά  :Love0034:  που είχα πάρει αλλά οι 2 θηλυκές μου βγήκαν...... αντράκια  :: ,και τώρα είμαι σε αναζήτηση θηλυκών οπότε δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει. 2 ζευγάρια τιμπραντο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δαμιανε που ειναι οι καρδερινες σου?

----------


## jk21

φωτο με τα ζευγαρια που θα βαλουμε (απλη παραθεση ) σαφως εχουν θεση εδω .οχι επεκταση συζητησεων ,που πραγματι ειναι πολυ ομορφο ο καθενας να ανοιξει το αντιστοιχο δικο του θεμα !

----------


## babis100nx

Μπραβο αλαεξανδρε!! το βιντεο που μπορω να το δω ?γιατι μαλλον γκαβοθηκα και δεν το βλεπω!!!να τα χερεσαι τα πουλακια.


τωρα επι του θεματος εγω θα βαλω στα μεσα φλεβαρη ενα Ζευγαρι mosaic ενα ζευγαρι timbrando και ενα ζευγαρακι κοινα εαν βρω καποια θυλικια γιατι αυτη που εχω μαλλον ειναι στηρα!
υγ τα χρωματα δεν ειναι τυχαια!!! ::  :Anim 63:

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος.... σας παρακαλω να μην χαλαμε το θεμα... στο παρον θεμα αναφερουμε ΜΟΝΟ τα ζευγαρια που θα βαλουμε για αναπαραγωγη!


Ολα τα εκτος θεματος μηνυματα μεταφερθηκαν στο παρακατω νήμα:

*Γενική συζήτηση για την Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013*

----------


## stam64

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, λοιπόν εάν όλα πάνε καλά:
3 ζεύγη λευκά-κίτρινα λιποχρωμικά
2 ζεύγη κοινά
1 ζεύγος κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά
1 ζεύγος καρδερίνες (1η φορά-προσπάθεια)

Τα κανάρια εσωτερικά, οι καρδερίνες εξωτερικά.

----------


## stratelos

εγω θα βαλω το μαρτη στη ζευγαρωστρα ενα τιμπραντο αρσενικο μ ενα κιτρινο κοινο θηλυκο

----------


## BugsBunny

Καλησπέρα σας!
Κι εγώ επισης είμαι αρχάριος με τις αναπαραγωγές πτηνών.
Φέτος θα επιχειρήσω την πρώτη αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών.

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλησπέρα σας!
> Κι εγώ επισης είμαι αρχάριος με τις αναπαραγωγές πτηνών.
> Φέτος θα επιχειρήσω την πρώτη αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών.


*Καλη σου επιτυχια!!!!! τι ζευγαρακι(α) θα βαλεις?*

----------


## billakos

Με την σειρά μου, να πω ως αρχάριος και γω με την αναπαραγωγή, θα επιχειρήσω με 2 ζευγάρια.
Ενα με mozaik (ασπροκκόκινα)
Ενα με κοινά.

----------


## serafeim

Εγω να προσθεσω οτι θα βαλω + 2 θυληκα τιμπραδος με εναν αρσενικο θα τον κανω τραμπα απο την μια στην αλλη!!! το ενα θυληκο πρασινοκιτρινο και το αλλο ιζαμπελ

----------


## birdy_num_num

Αν ολοκληρωθεί καλώς η καραντίνα και αν ταιριάξουν τα πουλιά, τότε θα προσπαθήσω να να αναπαράγω τα δυο κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά μου καναρίνια (Γάβρος+Barbie, τα ονόματα λόγω χρώματος  :: ). Πάντως είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος και δεν είμαι αισόδοξος... ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Αν ολοκληρωθεί καλώς η καραντίνα και αν ταιριάξουν τα πουλιά, τότε θα προσπαθήσω να να αναπαράγω τα δυο κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά μου καναρίνια (Γάβρος+Barbie, τα ονόματα λόγω χρώματος ). Πάντως είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος και δεν είμαι αισόδοξος...


*
Πανο, ...μονο να μην ειναι και τα δύο έντονα!! Θελει ενα εντονο και ενα χιονε!!!!*

----------


## birdy_num_num

Ηλία ευχαριστώ! Τη barbie δε τη λες και έντονη, είναι μάλλον ροζ, τόσο ροζ που δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν είναι χιονέ (μάλλον το αιματάκι της δεν είναι και πολύ καθαρό :winky: , αλλά δεν πειράζει γιατί είναι κούκλα). Λες να έχω πρόβλημα?

Πάντως η αντιμετώπιση μου είναι ότι έχω κοινά καναρίνια, δεν τρελαίνομαι με τα χαρακτηριστικά της ράτσας ούτε πρόκειται να μπω στη διαδικασία επίτευξης εκθεσιακής ποιότητας χρώματος. Θέλω απλώς υγειή και ζωηρά πουλάκια που να τα χαιρόμαστε!

----------


## mitsman

> Παιδια εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος.... σας παρακαλω να μην χαλαμε το θεμα... στο παρον θεμα αναφερουμε ΜΟΝΟ τα ζευγαρια που θα βαλουμε για αναπαραγωγη!
> 
> 
> Ολα τα εκτος θεματος μηνυματα μεταφερθηκαν στο παρακατω νήμα:
> 
> *Γενική συζήτηση για την Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013*


Παιδιά ας μην επαναλαμβανομαστε....

----------


## alex1974

Και εγω πρωταρης είμαι , έβαλα σε εσωτερική εκτροφή ένα ζευγάρι μαύρο μωσαϊκό ( νομίζω....) και μου έδωσε 4 πουλακια ( τώρα ετοιμάζεται για την δεύτερη γέννα μάλλον....) και έβαλα και ένα ζευγάρι γκλοστερ στο...."μπαλκόνι" και ετοιμάζεται !!!
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !!!!!

----------

